# Another Sweet Yak from Jackson kayak



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

http://jacksonkayak.com/blog/2013/02/15/sneak-peak-at-the-new-kilroy/

The Kilroy is packed with fishing features! Thumbs up to Jackson kayak.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like a sweet yak. Just another option for us who trying to figure out what to buy.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Badass! That would be the easiest yak to stand in for sure, just due to lowest center of gravity. Like standing in a wide canoe.
Hmmmmm....


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

That thing looks like a barge!! On one hand i can see how it would be nice to be able to stand but i am trying to figure out where this thing fits in.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

That things awesome, I like it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

When are these things finally going to hit the dealers? I must admit that its size is a concern for me. As I thought when I first saw it, those rod holders are for stowage only. Still, they'd be nice for when you are transporting or getting ready to run some rougher water. Looks like without the extra deck on you could nicely lay a couple rods out straight in front of you and stick the tips under the nose if you are coming up on some branches. I think I might like the soft deck front and back rather than the hard deck on front. I also like the false bottom deck because it would keep you dry, but I wonder if it's difficult to get the water out. My Ultimate has a drainage scupper which comes in handy.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

lotaluck said:


> That thing looks like a barge!! On one hand i can see how it would be nice to be able to stand but i am trying to figure out where this thing fits in.


Same hull as the Cuda 12. 
If I was going to one ONE kayak, this one would be in the mix. Mostly because I like to hunt out of my kayak also.
Like the guy said, it's kind of the Swiss Army knife of kayaks.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> it's kind of the Swiss Army knife of kayaks.


Is that a good thing or a bad thing? Half of the time I can't find my Swiss Army Knife, but my Gerber Paraframe is always in my pocket. It sucks at opening wine bottles, though...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice yak..seems like they are really pushing the limits of stability,comfort,options versus weight and being practical to haul it around though.I didnt catch the price on it..but if its from Jackson..Im sure they are very proud of it


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Fishlandr75 said:


> nice yak..seems like they are really pushing the limits of stability,comfort,options versus weight and being practical to haul it around though.I didnt catch the price on it..but if its from Jackson..Im sure they are very proud of it


It's no bigger or heavier than most SOTs, but the length is my concern. At 12.5 feet, I wonder how practical it will be on the creeks I fish. It's a foot longer than what I fish in now. If I fished on the Allegheny most of the time, I'd consider it ideal.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

streamst.alker said:


> It's no bigger or heavier than most SOTs, but the length is my concern. At 12.5 feet, I wonder how practical it will be on the creeks I fish. It's a foot longer than what I fish in now. If I fished on the Allegheny most of the time, I'd consider it ideal.


well..12.5 foot isn't too bad for length ,i don't think. But im not sure i would call that Kilroy a "sit on top"..looks like a sit in....just with a higher seat to me


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Fishlandr75 said:


> well..12.5 foot isn't too bad for length ,i don't think. But im not sure i would call that Kilroy a "sit on top"..looks like a sit in....just with a higher seat to me


I wasn't calling it a SOT, I was just making the point that although it's bigger than most SIKS, it doesn't weigh any more than the SOTs that most kayak fishermen use already. I fish out of an 11.5 foot Ultimate, and sometimes I think that is pushing it in the creeks I normally fish in.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> I wasn't calling it a SOT, I was just making the point that although it's bigger than most SIKS, it doesn't weigh any more than the SOTs that most kayak fishermen use already. I fish out of an 11.5 foot Ultimate, and sometimes I think that is pushing it in the creeks I normally fish in.


oh, ok...what flows do you usaually fish..I imagine they must be fairly small


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

My fifteen foot canoe does fine on the creeks, size isn't as important as hull....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> My fifteen foot canoe does fine on the creeks, size isn't as important as hull....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm going to give it a try, but it looks like it has even more keel than my Ultimate. I did look again at the specs for the Ulitmate, and it is 12' 1", just five inches shorter than the Kilroy. That makes me feel better about the Kilroy's length.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> ... size isn't as important as hull....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's what she said.

Neal, I spose it's going to turn like a 12 foot boat. If you look at the way the side edge leads into the bottom, it's a hard line edge. They went for initial stability over secondary. So I'd imagine it might be a little stubburn to turn.

Look at the weather for Sunday. Maybe we head over to GMO and paddle a couple boats?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I could do it. Not sure how the water will look after this week. Do you know if they have any Kilroys yet?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I just asked Dan from GMO. Negative, not yet. Jackson is still referring to it as "prototype". Most likely still making a few modifcations to the original design.
Good news is that GMO is one of the first dealers in the country to get new boats from Jackson.
I'll let you know when they pop.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

From a Jackson Kayak blog:
 Greg Westhoff says:
February 3, 2013 at 5:33 pm
When is Drew Gregory going to do a tutorial on the new Kilroy on you tube?

Reply
 James McBeath says:
February 4, 2013 at 8:42 pm
Hey Greg,
The Kilroy is still in prototype with a lot of questions around its outfitting not answered. We cant do the walkthru until its settled. Most likely March/April timeframe.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

My only gripe with a sit inside is that it will fill up like a bath tube and sink like a rock if anything were to happen...but they keep you a little warmer than a sit on top in the winter because they get you out of the wind a little. I have a 9ft sit inside that was my first fishing yak but Im more about the sit on tops now


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I think its a pretty cool looking kayak and I can see how it will fit right into some people's idea of what a kayak should be.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Talked GMO the other day the KILROY will be $1145 . Looks awsome , Looks like a road trip
coming up when they pop out.


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

Reasonably priced. If I end up buying another yak its the kilroy or commander140.


----------

